# Casting resin slot cars from diecast masters



## noir (Jul 25, 2005)

My question is about casting a 1:64 resin slot car body using a Hot Wheels or Dub City body as the master? 

My question is, how can you attach the resin body to the Tyco, AFX, etc. chassis? (I know with Johnny Lighting you can make the screw post when you cast the mold). I would imagine that the inside of the resin body will be completely smooth. How do you fix the body to the chassis so it doesn't come off everytime you crash? Yet make it easy to remove so you can perform repairs, etc.

Please advise.

Thanks,
-noir


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A quick solution is to spray the sodes of the chassis you want to mount to the resin body with wd-40. Then take a hot glue gun and hot glue to the inside of the resin body where the chassis mounting tabs/area align on the body. Quickly put the body an the chassis and let the hot glue set up. One tip put oversized fornt and rear tires on the chassis and nobe the wheels all the way out so the body will rest on the tires when just sitting on the chassis. This will make it easier to quickly mount the body with the hot glue and align the body on the chassis.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## noir (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Roger. 

Another idea i heard was (if you are making a standard 2 piece mold) cut the sides from an old plastic chassis, glue the cut sides on the inside walls of your master JL, Dub City, etc. car. As you pour your silicone to make the inside mold, the fixtures should be present. 

-noir


----------



## Steve weber (Aug 28, 2021)

Looking for someone that can do resin cast on some 1:43, any help would be good


----------

